Ask HN: Which podcasts do you listen to regularly? - xwvvvvwx
======
cesarbs
Mad Fientist:
[http://www.madfientist.com/podcast/](http://www.madfientist.com/podcast/)

------
tue4Iezi
[http://risky.biz/netcasts/risky-business](http://risky.biz/netcasts/risky-
business)

~~~
lfx
Also this one if interested in more analysis
[http://www.defensivesecurity.org/](http://www.defensivesecurity.org/)

------
arrmn
I'm listening to these, but I'm not listening to every episode of them.

Startup/Business

\- startups for the rest of us

\- the startup for the rest of us

\- a16z

\- startup

\- kalzumeus (patio11's podcast)

Tech podcast

\- hanselminutes

\- software engineering daily

\- hello internet

Comedy/Other

\- my dad wrote a porno

\- the great debates

\- hello internet

\- surprisingly awesome

\- hardcore history

\- 99% invisible

------
kkirsche
I work in information security but love new technologies like kubernetes and
unikernels

* Brakeing Down Security * Google Cloud Podcast * Defensive Security * Down the Security Rabbit Hole * The Skeptics Guide to the Universe * TrustedSec Security

------
Gustomaximus
Some not mentioned:

-The Dollop: comedians on historic events.

\- Star Stuff: finished but a great back catalog on astronomy.

\- Motley Fool: both their money and answers ones.

-Museum of Lost Objects: A BBC history show.

\- Common Sense with Dan Carlin: This is his contemporary discussion vs his
Hardcore History.

------
Kareeeeem
My favorites are

* Stuff you should know

* Radiolab

* Planet Money

* Welcome to Night Vale

* This American Life

* Serial

Great shows and have kept me entertained for a while now. Nothing you wouldn't
find in any random top 10 list though. Haven't explored podcasts enough to
find the more niche shows.

------
1_listerine_pls
omega tau. A while ago since I last listened it, but it's a cool and has a Fb
page.

------
kurtisdipo
\- 99% Invisible

\- TED Radio Hour

\- Stuff To Blow Your Mind

\- Tech News Today

\- Science Friday

\- Freakonomics Radio

\- This WEEK in TECH

\- This Week in Google

------
internaut
I love audio drama, these are the good ones.

EOS-10 | Space Sci-fi comedy, great acting.
[http://www.eos10.com/](http://www.eos10.com/)

Wolf 359 | Space Sci-fi comedy with well executed high drama.
[http://www.wolf359.fm/](http://www.wolf359.fm/)

Limetown | unusual conspiracy thriller.
[http://www.limetownstories.com](http://www.limetownstories.com)

Alba Salix | Fantasy comedy.
[http://www.albasalix.com/](http://www.albasalix.com/)

Wooden Overcoats | Competitive undertaking.
[http://www.woodenovercoats.com/](http://www.woodenovercoats.com/)

Tanis | Conspiracy mystery thriller.
[http://www.tanispodcast.com/](http://www.tanispodcast.com/)

The Black Tapes | Creepy ghost stories.
[http://theblacktapespodcast.com](http://theblacktapespodcast.com)

Especially Noteworthy:

Our Fair City | my favorite, a work of genius, the highest production values,
actually better than the BBC.

We're Alive | entertaining zombie drama horror, terrific use of sound.
[http://www.werealive.com/](http://www.werealive.com/)

Genre Specific (usually short stories):

Escape Pod | science fiction. [http://escapepod.org/](http://escapepod.org/)
Pod Castle | fantasy. [http://podcastle.org/](http://podcastle.org/) Pseudo
Pod | horror. [http://pseudopod.org/](http://pseudopod.org/)

I find the best new material from Radio Drama Revival

[http://www.radiodramarevival.com/](http://www.radiodramarevival.com/)

These are also good leads:

The Audio Drama Directory |
[http://theaudiodramadirectory.com/sciencefiction/](http://theaudiodramadirectory.com/sciencefiction/)

The Parsec Awards |
[http://www.parsecawards.com/](http://www.parsecawards.com/)

Non-fiction, most of the usual suspects.

ABC's Future Tense 99% Invisible Hardcore History Joe Rogan (guest specific)
Radiolab Robots Podcast NPR's Planet Money Green Building Advisor The Building
Performance podcast The Tiny Life podcast (on Tiny Homes)

NPR and the BBC are traditionally regarded as the benchmark, but in the age of
the Internet they aren't close to the quality of many so-called amateurs. That
is the penalty of having to appeal to a mass audience and why with a stupid
democracy every meal will be pizza. I love pizza but that is not the point.

I also listen to Lovecraft when I want to get to sleep (/s).

Lovecratian horror is not what most people think of when they think of horror.
It is more existential.

Sebastian Orr does a great narration:

[http://www.ourfaircity.com/2011/12/the-rats-in-the-walls-
pt-...](http://www.ourfaircity.com/2011/12/the-rats-in-the-walls-pt-1/)
[http://www.ourfaircity.com/2012/01/part-
two/](http://www.ourfaircity.com/2012/01/part-two/)

Inspired by Lovecraft, A Colder War by Charlie Stross is also a favorite.

~~~
fitzwatermellow
Wow, this is an excellent list!

Apart from BBC Radio, I had no idea of the breadth of the revival in "radio"
drama! It makes sense that an independent movement would flourish given
today's ease of distribution. But I think the X-factor in radio drama's
survival is just that it is such a fantastic medium for storytelling. The way
the inner visual centers of the brain light up when you are fully immersed is
certainly worthy of some kind of neurological fMRI analysis ;)

~~~
internaut
Yeah I think it is going to get really big in a sleeper hit kind of way, much
of the material is just superb, like nothing you've ever heard on the
traditional radio, which is almost all overly hyped boring rubbish.

Our Fair City I actually sponsor and I give money to the independent efforts
that impress me.

Horror in particular is exceptional with audio drama. We're Alive is better
than any recent horror or action movie I've seen for the last three-five years
with maybe the exception of the recent Mad Max. In the non-fiction realm
History is also going to become intense I think, Dan Carlin is going to get
plenty of competition.

